# WIP.......On The Bench 2



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Black Beauty,from the NOW Green Hornet comics of the 90's


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Now it's staring to look like something........


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Now it's staring to look like something........


looks like the GRX from Speed Racer


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Smoked the glass,when lit the instrument panel will give off a green eerie glow from inside.............Yes,it does doesn't it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Getting meaner and wheel spokes painted to match the car.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Almost done.........


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*The Black Beauty*

It was a bear to do.........but it's done.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey, That looks pretty darn cool Falcon49 xxxxxxxxx:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

coool!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------

